# Michael Bush and Sam Comfort in Chicago - June 9th



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

Join us for a great 2 part seminar with Michael Bush - www.bushfarms.com, and Sam Comfort - www.anarchyapiaries.org on June 9th from 10am-6pm. The morning session will be a lecture, followed by a potluck lunch. The afternoon session will be hands-on demonstrations. 
It's the first time Michael and Sam will be giving bee talks in Chicago so don't miss your this opportunity. Registration price is $50, please make paypal payments to [email protected]. Please visit www.chicagobees.com for more info regarding session schedule and details about the seminar.
Thanks,

marcin


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Just registered. Can't wait!


----------

